
Example of an ISP Web Notification System (Comcast's latest insanity) - blasdel
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-livingood-web-notification-00
======
blasdel
I'm not sure why Comcast wants the imprimatur of the IETF, when they're going
to do whatever they want regardless of technical feedback, right up until the
FCC smacks them for it.

Besides, since they're already a paid subscriber, why not just contact them
out of band!?

~~~
wmf
I think they're trying to get some cred by participating in the IETF process
(even if the IETF rejects everything).

I suspect out of band communication is expensive and ISPs consider this a
cheaper alternative.

